# Non funziona il microfono e il volume

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con alsa e il microfono... in parole povere non si sente niente

In alsamixer il microfono non è muto e ormai non so più dove andare a parare...

La scheda è una Sound Blaster Live 1024.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea, forse ci sono dei permessi che non vanno bene in /dev?

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by luca82 on Sun Jul 10, 2005 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luca82

non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere il problema, ma ho notato che in alsamixergui sopra a mic ci sono due pallini rossi... significa che qualcosa non va o è normale? Questo è lo screenshot di alsamixergui:

http://www.marketcasa.it/tmp/Screenshot.png

----------

## luca82

Il microfono continua a non funzionare e ora sembra che anche il volume sia impazzito...

Non riesco a modificare il volume da nessun programma (bmp, gmplayer, rhythmbox, etc...), o meglio, lo modifico ma non cambia niente... Ho provato con alsamixer/alsamixergui stessa risultato; la cosa strana è che i bassi gli alti e le altre regolazioni funzionano ma il volume master no:evil: !

----------

## CarloJekko

sulla 1024 credo che tu debba usare un sistema tipo arts per controllare tutti i dispositivi (rear front e center) con un unico mixer

altrimenti (se non usi kde) prova  ad usare dmix 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

ciao!

----------

## luca82

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> sulla 1024 credo che tu debba usare un sistema tipo arts per controllare tutti i dispositivi (rear front e center) con un unico mixer
> 
> altrimenti (se non usi kde) prova  ad usare dmix 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix
> ...

 

Non credo di dover usare arts o simili in quanto penso che con ALSA non sia necessario, inoltre io non ho mai installato arts e prima funzionava tutto...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Non credo di dover usare arts o simili in quanto penso che con ALSA non sia necessario, inoltre io non ho mai installato arts e prima (di cosa?) funzionava tutto...

 

prova ad usare dmix...

----------

## CarloJekko

io pure non ho risolto  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

usavo arts ed ora esd  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

cmq cosa hai cambiato? Anche io ho questo problema, non ci capisco + niente

----------

## luca82

Ho reinstallato la gentoo perchè avevo fritto un HD maxtor.

Dopo aver reinstallato il SO ho avuto problemi solo con il microfono che non andava, tutto il resto funzionava. Adesso, da circa una settimana anche il volume non funziona più... Non so cosa possa essere cambiato per quanto riguarda il microfono, mentre per il volume potrebbe essere udev, mi sembra di averlo aggiornato di recente... :Question: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ok... allora fai lsmod e vedi se i moduli sono giusti...  magri posta lsmod e cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## Dece

Anche io ho lo stesso problema e anche io non ci capisco niente... però ho trovato questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-187836-highlight-audigy+input.html

l'ultimo post propone una soluzione, anche se non ho provato

----------

## luca82

lsmod:

```
nls_iso8859_1           3968  0 

isofs                  37432  0 

ipt_state               1792  6 

iptable_filter          2816  1 

ipt_REDIRECT            1920  3 

iptable_nat            23708  2 ipt_REDIRECT

ip_conntrack           44248  2 ipt_state,iptable_nat

ip_tables              23360  4 ipt_state,iptable_filter,ipt_REDIRECT,iptable_nat

snd_seq_midi            8864  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       8192  0 

snd_emux_synth         39232  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         7936  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7680  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            55840  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20736  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            35776  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8192  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56208  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

i2c_viapro              7824  0 

ehci_hcd               34120  0 

usbhid                 46656  0 

usbmouse                5888  0 

uhci_hcd               32784  0 

emu10k1_gp              3648  0 

gameport                4672  1 emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1           103940  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            26336  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          8588  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         78008  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                97864  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              27204  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9860  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4480  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9952  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    56292  15 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

evdev                   9280  0 

tvaudio                23524  0 

tuner                  22436  0 

bttv                  155216  0 

video_buf              22020  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9416  1 bttv

v4l2_common             5760  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4872  1 bttv

tveeprom               13080  1 bttv

i2c_core               23120  6 i2c_viapro,tvaudio,tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev               10048  1 bttv

via_agp                 9536  1 

agpgart                34920  1 via_agp

rtc                    13432  0
```

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

----------

## CarloJekko

Modificalo così e aggiungi alsasound al boot 

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

##credo che tu usi snd-emu10k1 de no  rimpiazzalo  col tuo

 alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

 alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

altra cosa... credo che è meglio se tu faccia il revert a questi

alsa-headers-1.0.7 alsa-lib-1.0.7 alsa-utils-1.0.6 che mandano in segfault l'alsamixer con il driver emu10k1

----------

## luca82

Ho provato a modificare il file /etc/modules.d/alsa ma ora l'audio non funziona più:

Sembra che non riconosca la scheda...

```
* Restoring Mixer Levels

No state is present for card Unknown
```

In /proc/pci ho:

```
Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 6).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd01f].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 6).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd407].
```

In alsamixer mi dice

```
Card: SB Live [Unknown]
```

----------

## CarloJekko

hai lanciato modules-update?

----------

## luca82

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> hai lanciato modules-update?

 

Si ma continua a non sentirsi niente:(

----------

## CarloJekko

hai dato /etc/init.d/alsasound restart?

----------

## luca82

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> hai dato /etc/init.d/alsasound restart?

 

Si, con l'unica differenza (rispetto all'avvio) che dopo 'Restoring Mixer Levels' non mi da più quel warning 'No state is present for card Unknown'. Ma questo probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che dovevo modificare i valori in alsamixer.

----------

## luca82

Ho provato a fare

```
emerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-utils
```

Ora ho le versioni 1.0.8 installate. Ho notato questo PCI Interrupt tramite dmesg

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
```

e guarda caso la Sound Blaster è proprio IRQ17

```
 Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 6).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd01f].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 6).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd407].
```

E' normale?

----------

## CarloJekko

cioè proponi di cambiare lo slot alla skeda ?

----------

## luca82

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> cioè proponi di cambiare lo slot alla skeda ?

 

Non sono convinto che funzioni cambiando slot(dato che ha sempre funzionato in quella poszione e non ho aggiunto nessun altra scheda che possa creare un conflitto), ma comunque la tengo come una delle possibilità in caso di disperazione...

----------

## luca82

Ho tolto alsa dal kernel e ho installato alsa-drivers, headers, tools, lib tutti alla versione 1.0.8. Ora l'audio in uscita è tornato, solo che il volume continua a fregarsene di ogni cambiamento...

Ora in alsamixer non dice più SB Live [Unknown] ma:

```
Card: Sound Blaster Live!
```

è probabile che il microfono e il volume non rispondano ai comandi di alsamixer,amixer e vari... e per questo non risco a far funzionare il microfono...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quesiti:

- Che flag audio hai installato? (oltre adl ALSA)

- Hai provato a mettere il supporto per esound? visto che in Gnome viene utilizzato?

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho la stessa scheda, e funziona benissimo il microfono.

```

USE: +esd +alsa -arts
```

nel kernel ho compilato staticamente:

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture               

<*>   Sequencer support                              

< >     Sequencer dummy client                       

<*>   OSS Mixer API                                 

<*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                   

 [*]   OSS Sequencer API                               

 [ ]   Verbose printk                                

 [ ]   Debug                                          

        Generic devices  --->                       

        PCI devices  --->   

                         <*> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

```

al boot mi parte questo script:

```
 alsasound                 boot

```

i pacchetti che ho installato sono:

```
media-libs/alsa-lib

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

```

----------

## Peach

ho recentemente fatto funzionare il microfono che sembrava non funzionare: il trucco è stato portare il volume di Mic e Front Mic al massimo, con valore minore di 100% nn funzionava nulla.

controlla di avere impostato in CAPTURE le periferiche giuste con alsamixer.

ci sono una serie di FAQ sul sito di alsa-project a riguardo di questi problemi... e proprio del micrfono. se nn lo trovi, ti posso fornire il link.

ciao

----------

## luca82

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Quesiti:
> 
> - Che flag audio hai installato? (oltre adl ALSA)
> 
> - Hai provato a mettere il supporto per esound? visto che in Gnome viene utilizzato?
> ...

 

queste sono le mie USE flags:

```
USE="3dfx 3dnow alsa mmx -kde -xmms -arts nptl nptlonly sse hal"
```

Non ho compilato esound in quanto, se non erro, esound e arts dovrebbero essere ormai deprecati a favore di ALSA (penso di averlo letto in una guida gentoo).

Inoltre arts ed esound non li avevo installati neanche in precedenza... quando funzionava tutto.

----------

## luca82

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ho recentemente fatto funzionare il microfono che sembrava non funzionare: il trucco è stato portare il volume di Mic e Front Mic al massimo, con valore minore di 100% nn funzionava nulla.
> 
> controlla di avere impostato in CAPTURE le periferiche giuste con alsamixer.
> 
> ci sono una serie di FAQ sul sito di alsa-project a riguardo di questi problemi... e proprio del micrfono. se nn lo trovi, ti posso fornire il link.
> ...

 

Il problema è che alsamixer non fa una mazza... o meglio vanno solo i comandi ai bassi, alti, mentre volume, line-in, ecc... non funzionano.

----------

## luca82

UPDATE

Ho appena scoperto che in Totem funziona il volume. Tutti gli altri programmi audio compreso alsamixer NO!!

Qualcuno ha idea di come fa Totem a regolare il volume, mentre tutti gli altri programmi no?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Dunque... primo consiglio:

- Elimina nptlonly in genere alcuni programmi non lavorano bene con questo paramtro, io utilizzo solo nptl in questa maniera è vero che ho due versioni di glibc installate, ma il sistema mi risulta + solido e stabile...

Dunque la cosa è strana... il fatto è che Totem utilizza il mixer di gnome come utilità... io guarderei che device è selezionato nel mixer di gnome e poi opererei su quei controlli... magari punta adevice OSS... boh... può essere almeno per deduzione  :Wink: 

----------

## luca82

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Dunque... primo consiglio:
> 
> - Elimina nptlonly in genere alcuni programmi non lavorano bene con questo paramtro, io utilizzo solo nptl in questa maniera è vero che ho due versioni di glibc installate, ma il sistema mi risulta + solido e stabile...
> 
> Dunque la cosa è strana... il fatto è che Totem utilizza il mixer di gnome come utilità... io guarderei che device è selezionato nel mixer di gnome e poi opererei su quei controlli... magari punta adevice OSS... boh... può essere almeno per deduzione 

 

Ho provato ad eliminare nptlonly come use flag, ho ricompilato le glibc e poi alsa-*, beep-media-player, ecc... ma è tutto come prima... il volume funziona solo con Totem.

Per quanto riguarda il secondo consiglio, dove si guarda il device selezionato in gnome? Non l'ho trovato...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao! scusami se ti rispondo solo adesso, ma ero un pò in ferie questo week-end  :Razz: 

Beh il device mi da la possibilità di selezionarlo dal pannello del mixer di gnome, di solito ho notato che per default lui prende il device OSS e non l'ALSA, quindi dopo basta impostarlo e dovrebbe funzionare.

L'unica cosa è fare prove, comunque tienimi aggiornato provo a documentarmi anche io, e a dare una okkiata alle mie inpostazioni, visto che ho la tua stessa scheda audio anche se la mb è differente...   :Wink: 

----------

